# "bkg" message on trying to launch Witcher??



## Virtus (Nov 19, 2007)

Bare with me... Installed Witcher, tried to install Patch 1.1a without having run the game but had an error so abandoned the patch. Then couldn't start Witcher at all or manage uninstall it. Trying to get rid of it I first deleted all witcher files on drive and did a system restore back 3 hours and tried a clean install.
Now the problem...Every time I insert the Witcher dic, or once it is inserted and I try to run the install I get a single box with the title"Launcher" at the top the letters "bkg" in the middle and an OK button to press which does nothing at all and results in no reaction from the DVD drive. All other game disc's work fine on both DVD drives So I am assuming it is down to this disc or something I have somehow left behind from the origional install... 

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Kilrary (Jul 25, 2008)

open the cd folder and run setup.exe it will uninstall the game. Reinstall and it will work


----------

